# Yahoo builder navigation bar password



## raices (Mar 14, 2011)

I want to put a Members only navigation bar in my web site that requires a member to put in a password or identify themselves before the page will open. How do I do that?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a couple great websites that can walk you through it. step by step.

http://www.astahost.com/info.php/Php-Writing-Generic-Login-Register-Script_t2659.html

http://www.evolt.org/node/60265


----------

